# New ipad air explodes



## Jillaroo (Nov 8, 2013)

_Not a good start for sales of the new Ipad, this happened in Canberra_

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...DES-leading-mobile-phone-shop-evacuation.html


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 8, 2013)

Climate change?  

  :sorry:


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 8, 2013)

_Gotta be DB couldn't be anything else_


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm surprised they didn't evacuate the entire country for a disaster of that magnitude ...

/sarcasm


----------



## Michael. (Nov 8, 2013)

.



.​


----------



## That Guy (Nov 8, 2013)

I've always said once Jobs went Apple would rot from the inside out.


----------

